# Philips 220CW und HD4870 = flimmern?



## Airsnort (2. Oktober 2008)

Servus, also schons eit anfang an habe ich Probleme mit meinem Monitor, der Flimmert nämlich un unregelmäßigen abständenr relativ heftig.

Meine Grafikkarte ist laut Herstellerseite nicht mit dem Monitor lauffähig, aber ziwschendurch klappts ja super, jemand ne idee wie ich das in den Griff bekomme?


----------



## pixelflair (2. Oktober 2008)

sicher,dass du kein Handy daneben liegen hast ?:o


----------



## Airsnort (2. Oktober 2008)

Auf so nen blöden Kommentar kann ich verzichten.


----------



## pixelflair (2. Oktober 2008)

jetzt mal ehrlich, wenn der Hersteller schon sagt es geht nich, dann wird er wohl wissen warum und dann gibts da auch keine Lösung für (denke ich zumindestens)


----------



## Wolf2660 (2. Oktober 2008)

Ist mir zwar Neu das Monitore probleme mit Grakas haben, aber okay öfter mal was neues. Hast du den die Treiber für deinen Monitor installiert? Wen Nein dann vielleicht mal probieren. Welcher CW ist es den überhaupt genau gibt ja verschiedene 22", 24" usw..


----------



## Airsnort (2. Oktober 2008)

Treiber sind drin, wenn er 220CW heißt dann wohl ein 22' oder?


----------



## Wolf2660 (2. Oktober 2008)

Meinst du, es gibt immernoch 2 verschiedene 8FB/00 und 9FB/00. Die Zoll Angaben waren ja nur ein Beispiel. Und wo steht das der Moni nicht mit der 4870 kompatibel ist?


----------



## Airsnort (2. Oktober 2008)

Zumindest ist die Software (SmartControl II) nicht kompatibel.
siehe --->Portrait Displays, Inc. - SmartControl II Hilfe - Kompatibilität

und meiner ist der 8FB/00


ich hab den bisher nicht mit dvi kabel betrieben kansn daran liegen?


----------



## Wolf2660 (2. Oktober 2008)

Natürlich kann es am D-Sub Kabel liegen, wen du ein DVI Kabel hast einfach ausprobieren, bzw. mal eins von nem Kumpel ausborgen. Könnte ein Kabelbruch sein oder so. 

Ansonsten steht da nichts von Inkompatibel, da steht nur _Die Karten wurden getestet und als funktionsfähig befunden; *sie werden jedoch nicht mehr aktiv getestet.* Schließt Windows ME, 2000 und XP ein, wenn Treiber verfügbar sind._ 

Weil die neueren Karten alle Anstandslos funktionieren.


----------



## Airsnort (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich fahr gleich ma eins kaufen wenn net kann ichs ja immernoch wieder zurück bringen.

EDIT: Ich glaubes knallt fast 40€ für 2 Meter DVI-Kabel...

EDIT(2): Bestelle nun bei Alternate, gibts nen wesentlichen unterscheid zwischen dual link und singel link?


----------



## Wolf2660 (2. Oktober 2008)

Tu das und meld dich dann wieder obs funktioniert hat.


----------



## BigBubby (2. Oktober 2008)

Airsnort schrieb:


> Ich fahr gleich ma eins kaufen wenn net kann ichs ja immernoch wieder zurück bringen.
> 
> EDIT: Ich glaubes knallt fast 40€ für 2 Meter DVI-Kabel...
> 
> EDIT(2): Bestelle nun bei Alternate, gibts nen wesentlichen unterscheid zwischen dual link und singel link?



also ich habe glaube ich 20 für 5meter bezahlt beim örtlichen fachhändler (Nein MM oder Saturn sind keien fachhändler   )


----------



## Airsnort (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich war bei Expert...eh nur inkompetente Mitarbeiter aber is halt am nähsten.

nochmal die frage, singel oder dual link?


----------



## BigBubby (2. Oktober 2008)

ist egal, soweit ich weiß


----------



## Airsnort (3. Oktober 2008)

So, Singel Link DVI-D Kabel 2 Meter 7,90€ am Montag hole ichs ab.


----------



## Airsnort (6. Oktober 2008)

So, Kabel geholt angeschlossen, Juhu Bios am Anfang alles da...Vista=Fehlanzeige, der Monitor geht ind en "schlummermodus" argggg im abgesicherten Modus läuft wiederrum alles Prima, woren liegts?
langsam kommt man sich ein bisschen verarscht vor bei einer Grafikkarte für rund 200€ und nem gleichteuren Monitor


----------



## pixelflair (6. Oktober 2008)

ich hatte auch die 4850 und hatte probleme mitm samsung 940bf.. unter bios -> bild    anschluss vga -> in windoof bild   anschluss dvi -> kein Bild

ist wohl bekanntes Problem bei ATI (laut google) also hilft nur eins monitor oder graka wechseln so ******* es is -.-


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (6. Oktober 2008)

ich denke mal vista will wohl ne höhere hertzzahl haben als dein monitor unterstützt, vielleicht im abgesicherten modus die auflösung hochstellen, bei xp funktioniert das jedenfalls immer.

gruß


----------



## Airsnort (6. Oktober 2008)

Hab gerade absolut geile 8 bit und ne unterirdische Auflösung aber es läuft^^ mehr oder wniger eben....nacher versuche ich weiter das muss irgendwie klappen!


----------



## pixelflair (6. Oktober 2008)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> ich denke mal vista will wohl ne höhere hertzzahl haben als dein monitor unterstützt, vielleicht im abgesicherten modus die auflösung hochstellen, bei xp funktioniert das jedenfalls immer.
> 
> gruß


 
wurde bei mir auch versucht  vergeblich.. :/ und hab dann auf der ati seite was gefunden wo die meinten problem is bekannt und wird dran gearbeitet xD


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (6. Oktober 2008)

also ich musss auch sagen ich lass meinen monitor auch mal gerne über hdmi peitsche laufen und das funzt. hab aber auch xp.
das ati ein solches problem hat war mir bisher unbekannt, aber gut diese info zuhaben

gruß


----------



## pixelflair (6. Oktober 2008)

ich wussts auch nich  kam voller vorfreude vom händler, und hab bestimmt 10stunden alles durchprobiert und dann die Info @google gefundn


----------



## Airsnort (6. Oktober 2008)

Ich könnte heulen im Abgesicherten Modus komem ich auf 32 bit un kann auch die auflösung einstellen, normal im Vista nicht, woran liegts? Wenn ich auf Monitore gehe steht da immer dieser Standart Bildschirm rauslöschen hilft nicht, neustart und er ist wieder da.

EDIT: Ein Schritt weiter, hab 32 bit und ne auflösung von 1024 * .... so, aber mehr geht nicht, warum? und wie deinstalliere ich diesen "nicht PNP monitor"? und am besten gleich dieses ganze teil mit den zwei Bildschirmen


----------



## PsYciXx (8. Oktober 2008)

Hast du mal Grafik- und Monitortreiber frisch eingespielt? Vorher natürlich beide ordentlich löschen.


----------

